# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ  2011 >  >  صدمة نفسية لجافروس بسبب الحرامى

## musab aljak

*تحطم فى النفسيات ..
وصدمة قوية يعانى منها الاخ جافروس ..
وكل ذلك بسبب حرامى القلوب الذى تلب ..
لطش الهدوم وخلى الهموم بالكوم ..

:001555:




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الجاتك في هدومك سامحتك ياجفروز
كويس الما خطفك انت ذاتك رهينة وطلب فدية
*

----------


## musab aljak

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

الجاتك في هدومك سامحتك ياجفروز
كويس الما خطفك انت ذاتك رهينة وطلب فدية



:4_1_210:
                        	*

----------


## مناوي

*الوقوف معاهو واجب كل اعضاء المنبر 
اول حاجة نعمل ليهو كشف .. :1 (5):

وبعد داك انا برسل ليهو هدوم من باقي دولابي 
هو زاتو مصيبتو مصيبة قصير زي ورغو 
يعني الا ناخد مقاس الطول عشان ما تطلع كبيرة منو ..!  :secret:
                        	*

----------


## musab aljak

*نطالب من من ادارة المنبر فتح بوست لدعم الاخ جافروس .. 

اضافة الى تخصيص رقم لتحويل الرصيد .. 

وتقبل المساهمات من اولايناب الخارج ..

يعنى ممكن ناس السعودية يرسلو لينا عجوة ..

وناس دبى شواحن صينة وبطاريات جارية .. 

اولايناب الداخل عليهم بتحويل الرصيد مع مراعاة فارق الخصم ..



*

----------


## مناوي

*رقم التحويل لأونلايناب الداخل هو سوداني 0121111155
لايقبل اقل من عشرون ( كرت شحن ) ابو عشرين ممكن 
ناس الالفين ديل ماف ليهم طريقة ..!

يا مرهف ساعدنا بالكريست الاحمر ..
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*انا غايتو متبرع بصندق عجوة وكيس رز بسمتى ههههههههههههههههههههها
                        	*

----------


## musab aljak

*اى زول داير يتبرع بى تشيرت او قميص او بنطلون من الاوليناب اليكم  مقاسات الاخ جافروس ..

التى شيرت = M يكون اطعنى حقنة ..

القميص = L ويكون مخنصر ..

البنطلون مقاس = 32 لازم يكون داقى سستم .. 

والجزمة = 37 شرطا تكون اسبورت ..

ياريت الناس تبعد من الالون الغامدة وتركز فى الالوان الفرايحية ..

يفضل الاخ جافروس ارتدا اللون الفوشى والتركوازى ..



*

----------


## musab aljak

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد محمد عوض
					

انا غايتو متبرع بصندق عجوة وكيس رز بسمتى ههههههههههههههههههههها




التبرع جايينا من وين ..

عشان نشوف القائمة انت تابع لى ياتو مجموعة ..

لو تبع مجموعة السعودية بنقبل تبرعك ..

اما لو مجموعة دبى نفضل انك تبدلها لينا بى ذواكر صينية ..
*

----------


## مناوي

*صاحبك سمع بالخبر بتاع التبرع قام من سنار هسع هو في الطريق الي الخرطوم 
لأستلام المبلغ والهدايا بتاعت ناس الخارج ..
يا شيخ طارق وكالة يونيون ما معانا ..!! :7_13_5[1]:
                        	*

----------


## نابلسى المريخابى

*صــبــاح الخــيــرات والله ياأخــوى مــصــعــب أنــا البقــدر عــليــه دعــوات عــلى الحرامــى الســرق هــدوم أخوى جــافروس وبقول (تــســرق هــديمــات أخوى جــافــروس ال من دولابه ماإتلبست تــسرقــك بطــنك إن شاءالله وتخليك ديمه متألم حضير إن شاءالله يبراكا وفلسا للجيوب يخدم والعطش اليحرق الجوف يخلى الفقراء قايمى وقاعدى ليك تــعــزم تــســرق هديــمــات أخــوى جافروس إنت حــرامى ودالكلب) كــده مــاقـصــرت
*

----------

